# Just Jack Rabbits



## Just Jack (Mar 14, 2006)

As of today we realized we have two boys and two girls. As always ladies first so let me first introduce to you...

The lovely Calabacita (or Cala for short)







Another beautiful young lady... she's fun, she's outgoing, she's even a little bit crazy!
Let's have a warm welcome for Phoebe! (FEE-BEE)





Next are our two handsome bachelors. Considering that we'vejust discovered them to be males they don't have names yet.
Still you best lock up your does parents cause these lil guys will steal their hearts away!
Our elegant black buck





And last but certainly not least our handsome blue buck!





Now that we have gotten the introductions out of the way, we can continue on with their story.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 15, 2006)

Those rabbits are just toooooo cute!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 15, 2006)

adorable bunnies! :inlove:


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Now on with the story and our first chapter.

The Long Trip Home...

The day began at an ungodly hour, about six in the morning.We rose from our beds fuled only by our eagerness as our excitement hadrobbed us of a good nights sleep. Quickly we made our finalpreperations and jumped into my car to begin a three and a half hourdrive that would take us to Alpine and to our new friends.

We met Peg and her family around 12:30 PM at Sul Ross University wherewe got a quick glimpse of these furry little familiars before we jumpedback into our cars to drive a bit further down the road to thepark. Once there, Peg's crew constructed a small playpen andone by one released the bunnies. After the bunnies had a bitof time to get used to their surrondings, my girlfriend Elsa and I wereinvited to join them.




That was a truly unique experience to be completely surrounded byalmost a dozen rabbits. All of them were so curious andpractically fearless of their unknown visitors. Sometimes Iwondered if they had an idea as to what our intentions were.Despite being pretty much completely uninterested in sweet treats thebunnies would cuddle up close to us. This was a real delighteven if we realized they were just using us for protection from theshade and possible the birds of prey that cawed their dark intentions.




The task at hand seemed impossible. Our goal was to choosetwo bunnies to take and make a home for. Yet it seemedimpossible to narrow our scope down so far as we were positivelysmitten by all of these friendly little guys. We struggled tonarrow the choices down to five which included one orange, one blue,one black, and two chestnuts. The other rabbits were takenfrom the playpen and put back in their cages to help us concentrate onthe five left. It was a simple stroke of fate that after Ihad stood up and moved away, that four of them ran and threw themselvesat my feet. It was as if they really knew what was going onand were pleading with me to take them home. I could notresist and our thoughts of two became our chosen four.

We packed the four of them away in a small pet carrier and place themin the car along with many other goodies that Peg had bestowed onus. In exchange all I could offer her were two homemade applepies and a thousand thank you's that could never compare to the giftshe had given us. We parted ways and made our long journeyback to El Paso.

Upon arriving at my apartment, we introduced our new friends to theirnew home. Our black buck followed shortly by Calabacita werethe firsts to check out the new digs.




Phoebe and our blue buck were the lasts one to leave the safety of the carrier so they could munch on some fresh hay.




These guys were quite quick to explore all the features of the firstfloor of their new home and make use of all the facilities as well astake note of weaknesses in the buildings security.



















The trip home incurred a small water mishap which along with playing inthe grass at the park left all of them looking far from theirbest. Certainly not wanting their first photos of them intheir new home to show them looking so disheveled, they quickly set togrooming themselves and each other so that they might appear morepresentable.














Displeased in their progress they demanded that I cease and desist withall the picture taking till they had a better chance to get themselvesput together for tomorrow.








After I told them I would stop taking pictures, they told me that theywere just going to go to bed and we could continue the photoshoottomorrow. Little did they know that I had crossed my fingersbehind my back and snapped off some more pictures for good measure.








After a few death threats I put the camera away for real and allowed the bunnies to rest till the next morning.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2006)

The long trip to meeting Just Jack (aka - the Other Side of the Story)

We also awoke early to go meet Just Jack. I was frustrated asmy kids hadn't packed the car the night before and it was taking longerthan I wanted it to take. I had said we'd be at the collegeabout noon but that if we needed to stop for gas it might be 12:30.

Shortly before we left, Robin caught the black "doe" and tossed "her"into the carrier for me. I knew that they had wanted to seeblack rabbits too and I thought "Oh well...here's a good one to show".

I watched the wind blow Cala's mane all the way there and I keptthinking to myself, "I'm giving you away WHY?". I alsowatched one of the chestnuts as the wind blew and thought, "My goodness- my animals ARE getting better". I already knew my blue"doe" was awesome...and she didn't have much of a problem with the windduring the ride.....

My son drove all the way there and I was torn between "Go Faster" and"Oh my God...what are you doing....SLOW DOWN!". I guess I'mnot used to riding with my son driving.... Fortunately I hadthe rabbits to distract me.

After we met and went to the park and got the playpen set up - Iwatched all the rabbits and my heart sank. What happened tomy friendly babies? They were so shy at first...it seemedlike it took them forever to warm up to folks and I was like, "Ohmy.....they're going to be so disappointed...I told them all aboutthese guys and their personalities..". 

The kids and I kept trying to stay away andyet get closeenough to watch and comment and hope that no one wasdisappointed. Then I saw the chestnut start to run around thecircle a bit and I thought, "Ok...they'll be ok..".

I really REALLY thought you were going to take all 5 bunnies.I asked why you were choosing the black bunny over the 2nd chestnutbecause I wanted tomake sure you knew why you were making that choiceand wouldn't be haunted afterwards by "What if I made the wrongchoice?" 

After the rabbits were chosen and we gave their food and medicines andstuff (for "just in case"...may you never have to use them).....JustJack gave us two of the BEST pies I've ever had. I didn'treact much because I didn't want the kids seeing the pies......can youimagine two hungry college students seeing HOMEMADE pie?After we got in the car I was asked what was in the bag and I said,"pie"...and that was it. 

It was only after we'd eaten at McDonald's and the kids were moved intotheir rooms and we were about to drive off that I mentioned the pieswere "homemade"....but the kids didn't have time to grab them (goodthing too). 

I must admit - I cried a bit on the way home. Some were tearsof relief....because you seemed happy with the rabbits. Somewere tears of "I'm gonna miss that chestnut"...who is my pick of theones you took (for personality). Some were tears of "Icould've used the blue one for breeding" as he has awesome form Ithink. But mostly - it was just tears of relief.The waiting was over...you had your bunnies and I knew the journeywould now continue on from your place....and I'd get to watch my"babies" grow.

I'm so happy you guys love them so much....and I'm sure once they getthemselves groomed - they'll be happier about getting their photos done.

Peg

P.S. Next time you make the pies - MEASURE for me and let meknow! Those pies were GREAT.....Art &amp; I pigged out onthem....and I almost begged him for his last piece since he can neversay no to me....but I knew he'd say no this time!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 16, 2006)

*Just Jack wrote:*


> that four of them ran and threw themselves at myfeet. It was as if they really knew what was going on andwere pleading with me to take them home.


Pick Me! PickMe!!!:dutch :rabbithop:dutch



TinysMom* wrote: *


> that I mentioned the pies were "homemade"....but the kids didn't have time to grab them


I want Pie! I want Pie!!! :eats


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2006)

awww what a lovely story on how you got yourbuns and its great that you got them from peg as well,in every post ofhers i read i know she loves her bunnies to death,so im sure you made afantastic decision to get them from her,and they are so cute.

How are they going now,im sure they have settled in so well by now soooooooo we need more pictures of your beautiful babies



cheryl


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 22, 2006)

I do need to add more to this blog Iknow! I even have all my pictures uploaded andready. Just trying to juggle taking care of the bunnies andschool work.


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess one thing I could update real quick is that we now have names for the two boys.

The black buck is named Buddy Jr. after my dear ol friend Buddy who is a black labrador.

The hardest one to name was the blue buck but just today it came to uslike a bold of lightning. And that name is Frank or Frankycause he's still just a lil boy.

He's named after this famous blue rabbit of the same name





and ol' blue eyes himself


----------



## Lissa (Mar 23, 2006)

My goodness you have a lot of rabbits!! So cute!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 23, 2006)

[suB]You r bunnies are very cute!! I love theorange one!! Very cute!! Plus they have such long hair. It looks likeeverything gets caught on it!! LOLThey are very cute[suP] I dont knowwhy my typing is like this[/suP] it is very weird... [suP]I just wantit to go away!![/suP][/suB] I wonder this is different!![suB]ANOYING[/suB]

[suB]Edit *Annoying!![/suB]


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

Your bunnies are adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 26, 2006)

Day 2 = Exploration

The next morning we noticed that someone had finally discovered thesecond floor and made quite a mess of it in the dark. Frankywas the first to show off his curiosity for us and explored the secondfloor while we watched.











After giving the bunnies a fair amount of time to just get used totheir new cage, it was time to let them explore their playarea. Buddy was the first to brave this new frontier andquickly found the furniture to be especially to his liking.





Phoebe was the second to begin her exploration and quickly showed herexcitement and approval running and binkying about the place.















Franky not wanting to miss out on the fun came out to join the other two.





Willow balls and AT-AT walkers turned out to be their fave toys that day.








After some encouragement from her friends Cala eventually joined thegroup. Turns out later she would be the most resistent togoing back in.















One by one they would find their favorite places to nap outside.















It was a good time for all. Elsa and I just sat/lay around onthe floor letting these guys explore as they please. Theyentertained us with their curious nature, blitzing sprints, and crazybinkies. There were four happy bunnies:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: and two happy bunnyslaves:wiggle:wiggle


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2006)

I gotta say it - Phoebe = My favorite!Hands down! Watching her go home with y'all was reallytough...but I knew it was for her best interest.

I'm figuring that day 3 = Recovery for mom and dad after living with kids for a whole day!

Peg


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 26, 2006)

They are all so cute!! I love the fluffy orange one!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 11, 2006)

I feel like we need some more pics here!

Gotta take lots while they are still young .


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok....the "original" mama (breeder) is whining here...NEED MORE PICS!

I keep thinking of these four - especially Phoebe ..but all of them really. 

Can we get more pics soon? Please?

Peg


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 15, 2006)

They are so cute and you have the same house as me (the wooden one that is different colors)

I agree more pictures!!


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww.:inlove:

Your babies are just adorable!:kiss:

We need some updated pics!!


----------

